# Why don't you show me your leaves?



## Bjorn (Mar 17, 2016)

Here are some of mine, mostly varieties of barbata; in the middle (and perhaps the nicest) is hookerae. Anyone able to identify more?



photoupload


----------



## NYEric (Mar 17, 2016)

Not another foliage thread!


----------



## Bjorn (Mar 17, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Not another foliage thread!



Has there been any before?:evil:


----------



## Justin (Mar 17, 2016)

Nothing wrong w a good foliage thread!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 17, 2016)

It's just that I can't post any photos!
Many.
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38187&highlight=foliage
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28775&highlight=foliage


----------



## Carkin (Mar 17, 2016)

I love foliage pics!! That hookerae is gorgeous!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eggshells (Mar 18, 2016)

Guess the leaves.. Clue: natural hybrid.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 18, 2016)

Paph. Pink hands!


----------



## eggshells (Mar 18, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Paph. Pink hands!



Okay. What about hybrids at the bottom and middle?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 18, 2016)

Magic Lantern album and


----------



## eggshells (Mar 18, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Magic Lantern album and



Hehe correct. Yes all Magic Lantern Albums (but with subtle pink colour).


----------



## eggshells (Mar 18, 2016)

How about?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 19, 2016)

besseae?


----------



## SlipperMatt (Mar 19, 2016)

My guess: Paph. wardii


----------



## Kalyke (Mar 19, 2016)

I don't see any delenatii vinicolor (the only one I could be certain about!)


----------



## garysan (Mar 19, 2016)

Appletonianum var. Hainanense ?


----------



## SlipperMatt (Mar 19, 2016)

Or last chance: Paph. tonsum.


----------



## trdyl (Mar 19, 2016)

NYEric said:


> besseae?



What did you type?


----------



## Bjorn (Mar 20, 2016)

Parnatuanum?


----------



## SlipperMatt (Mar 20, 2016)

Bjorn said:


> Parnatuanum?


Bjorn you mean: parnatanum?


----------



## Bjorn (Mar 20, 2016)

Parnatanum


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 21, 2016)

eggshells said:


> How about?



Lawrenceanum or dayanum.


----------



## GregoryTJ (Mar 21, 2016)

Hint: species.


----------



## Bjorn (Mar 21, 2016)

Volo?


----------



## valenzino (Mar 21, 2016)

venustum


----------



## GregoryTJ (Mar 21, 2016)

valenzino said:


> venustum



Guess again


----------



## eggshells (Mar 21, 2016)

This is dayanum. The natural hybrid is x mindanaense (ciliolaire x anitum)


----------



## OR.O (Mar 21, 2016)

so nice leaves


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 21, 2016)

GregoryTJ said:


> Hint: species.



I thought venustum too.

Wardii??


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 21, 2016)

OR.O said:


> so nice leaves



The biggest one is roth x pavi??
The next biggest one is parvi x cochlo of some kind?

What's the prettiest one? the smallest?
hookerae? curtisii? wol?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 21, 2016)

paphioboy said:


> Lawrenceanum or dayanum.



Another vote for lawrenceanum!

I thought this was going to be showing and tell, not guessing game?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 21, 2016)

Bjorn said:


> Here are some of mine, mostly varieties of barbata; in the middle (and perhaps the nicest) is hookerae. Anyone able to identify more?
> 
> 
> 
> photoupload



Is there another hookerae or is it curtisii?
The one with just part of one leaf showing on the top and slight to the left and partially covered by three different leaves?
It has very bright background with very sharp dark green makings. 
That is my favorite, although majority of them are gorgeous! 

What's that small yellow plant near the middle right?
Is it natural or dying??


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 21, 2016)

eggshells said:


> Okay. What about hybrids at the bottom and middle?



I knew three of them had delenatii album right away.
Mine are very micranthum like in their pattern.

Is there leucochilum or niveum on the right and left ends?

I think I see micranthum leaves (2 pots)??

What is on the upper right corner? very checker marked leaves?

By the way, what light are they under and how far the distance between the plants and the light?
You might have talked about this before, but I forgot.


----------



## OR.O (Mar 21, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> The biggest one is roth x pavi??
> The next biggest one is parvi x cochlo of some kind?
> 
> What's the prettiest one? the smallest?
> hookerae? curtisii? wol?



the biggest one is an Harold Koopowitz :clap:
the second one for size is an anitum x delenatii vinicolor
then we have Sukhakulii fma aureum and a Violascens


----------



## GregoryTJ (Mar 21, 2016)

It was indeed wardii


----------



## Marco (Mar 21, 2016)

All I got are leaves! You didn't specify the genera oke:



Grow area - 05 - 03.20.16 by Marco, on Flickr



Grow area - 04 - 03.20.16 by Marco, on Flickr


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 21, 2016)

OR.O said:


> the biggest one is an Harold Koopowitz :clap:
> the second one for size is an anitum x delenatii vinicolor
> then we have Sukhakulii fma aureum and a Violascens



Oh, wow~ 
I wanted to buy a flask of anitum x delenatii dunkel, but did not manage to order in time. Oh, well...
It could be amazing! 

I thought my HK had leaves that are narrower than others, but yours are quite narrow.
The pattern sort of told me HK, but the narrow leaves made me unsure. 

violascens leaves are very pretty!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 21, 2016)

Marco said:


> All I got are leaves! You didn't specify the genera oke:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now, who can name all those varieties?!!! oke:

Nice neo collection!
At first, I thought 'wow the light is very good, and how do they all grow straight up without leaning toward the window?' but then I noticed they are not only sitting on by the window but also under light set up of some sort??

What light are they under?
What exposure is the window?

I'm going to place all my neo and neo hybrids on my new kitchen and bathroom windows. 
My windows are going to be all south. I will install shear curtain, of course. 
So excited!!!! 

Not sure about adding extra light, but I really do not like how my big neos lean towards the light.


----------



## Marco (Mar 21, 2016)

Happy - Thanks. Yes they are supplemented by 2 T5 lights and are sitting in an east facing window. Only downside is that there's a big tree blocking the sun. I have the lights on for 12hrs a day.

IMHO I think a southern exposure should be fine without supplement.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 22, 2016)

Yes, south window does not need extra light.
I just wish my plants grew straight up, but that is nearly impossible on the windowsill.

I plan on having a shelving unit with lights.
I might find put some neos there, not sure.
For now, I think I will place neos in the kitchen and bathroom windows, but maybe switch them around, but definitely those two places during the winter I think.

How old are your oldest ones?
How cold is your windowsill in the winter?
Do they all bloom like they should? I mean the leaves are more of the focus on these orchids, but I'm just trying to see their long term health. 

I am yet to see how my largest clump will perform (flowering wise) this summer.
It only had one spike last summer. The year before, it had a bunch of them!
It suffered some trauma, so will see if that was the cause. This year's performance should tell me what and why.

Now I feel like I'm hijacking, but we have to make the best out of all threads, right?


----------



## Bjorn (Mar 22, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Is there another hookerae or is it curtisii?
> The one with just part of one leaf showing on the top and slight to the left and partially covered by three different leaves?
> It has very bright background with very sharp dark green makings.
> That is my favorite, although majority of them are gorgeous!
> ...



It is another hookerae; 
The yellow thing might be dieing, but might still catch-up. Think it is a tiny tonsum-runt.


----------



## Marco (Mar 22, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> How old are your oldest ones?
> How cold is your windowsill in the winter?
> Do they all bloom like they should? I mean the leaves are more of the focus on these orchids, but I'm just trying to see their long term health.



Age wise, I can only track 3. All of which i received from members of this forum. These three are also the largest in my collection. The shutennou I have from Robert Bedard is at least 20yrs old. He sourced the plant from NWO when Dr. Lehr was still the owner. I also have a kishuryokufu and fukujumaru from Tom-DE which is at least 8 years old. Both of Tom's plants were sourced from Seed Engei from the WOC in Miami in 2008. Facts about where plants originated from are always interesting! Robert / Tom please correct me if I'm mistaken. 

I left my windows slightly cracked open over the winter to try to keep the plant cool/cold. I rotated them every now and then to make sure they all get to enjoy the breeze.

Unfortunately, I haven't weathered two full seasons with any of my neos since i got back into the hobby last year. I can't speak to the consistency of flowering yet . However, I will let you know year two or three oke:


----------



## Helene (Mar 25, 2016)

The polite thing to do would be introducing myself before jumping in on this thread, but well, countrygirl from Norway- doesnt have my manners all figured out. (I will be polite and introduce myself soon)

I only have these paphiopedilum.


My first, bought it last summer, not bloomed yet. Small and cute.






Seedlings- my first babyorchids, got a minipack with 4 seedlings in. Different plants, but one with Paph. Senne Calle. Well, lets see if I can keep them alive. Deflasked 16.02.
(Be aware that photos of this may not be correct if you google registered in 2012).






But I do like leaves, and roots. And experimenting with media to grow in.





Edit: trying to make pictures smaller. (Not sure if its working though)


----------



## Marco (Mar 25, 2016)

Helene - welcome. Nice healthy plants your got there. At least you have a paph. I don't have one yet. And this is a paph forum. Go figure.


----------



## Helene (Mar 25, 2016)

Marco said:


> Helene - welcome. Nice healthy plants your got there. At least you have a paph. I don't have one yet. And this is a paph forum. Go figure.




"Like paph and want to get one" is reason good enough 


Oh my god- I used tapatalk when loading pics- I believed they were gonna show as small pics, and you can click to see bigger. On my computer its BIG- did I screw up the posting?
Lord- well, yeah- my second post and already straying off topic. Sorry.


----------



## garysan (Mar 25, 2016)

Helene said:


> The polite thing to do would be introducing myself before jumping in on this thread, but well, countrygirl from Norway- doesnt have my manners all figured out. (I will be polite and introduce myself soon



Hello from UK. You should make sure that your namesake Paph. is on your wish list; Paph. Helenae 






Not the greatest image I'm afraid but so cute.


----------



## Marco (Mar 25, 2016)

Gary - That one is a winner. I love the color!

It was just a matter of time before someone posted photos of blooms on a leaf thread oke:


----------



## Helene (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks  I've seen it before, garysan- and I agree- its beautiful, and I need one on my list just because its a nice name

(I'm buying more in september, when a vendor is coming to my country- species and some hybrids)


----------



## Bjorn (Mar 27, 2016)

Helene, if you are in Norway, welcome, good to see some other Norwegian with a crush on paphs


----------



## Helene (Mar 27, 2016)

Bjorn said:


> Helene, if you are in Norway, welcome, good to see some other Norwegian with a crush on paphs




Thanks 
Eller kanskje jeg skulle si takk for velkomsten Rogaland, sånn forresten.

I am not active in the norwegian forum because it seem a bit non-active. Kind of.
Well, I only have the bellatulum and the seedlings- so lets see if I can keep them alive


----------



## Bjorn (Mar 28, 2016)

Hvis du skulle lure på noe, eller trenge litt informasjon om saker og ting og hvor du får tak i planter etc. så bare PM meg. Jeg har veldig mye forskjellig innen rekkevidde. Visste du forresten at du har et orkidegartneri (eller egentlig et utsalg) på Karmøy?
Sorry guys, just some norwegian


----------



## Helene (Mar 28, 2016)

Oh my god- that's like discovering a candystore 
I did a search. Oh my, a nursery not that far away.

I am sooooo happy! My wallet might not be that happy though 

I am speechless (well, almost)- this is awesome! Only three hours away- I am so ready for a roadtrip! 

Maybe I can show some leaves later this spring/summer then


----------



## Helene (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## garysan (Apr 4, 2016)

Did someone have a road-trip earlier than planned...?


----------



## Helene (Apr 4, 2016)

garysan said:


> Did someone have a road-trip earlier than planned...?










Guilty


----------



## Bjorn (Apr 4, 2016)

So, what is it?


----------



## Helene (Apr 4, 2016)

Bjorn said:


> So, what is it?





Forgot that:

Maudiae vinicolor schwarze madonna
Venustum
Tonsum



But I assume its not my last trip


----------



## Peru (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## Russ1992 (Aug 4, 2022)

GregoryTJ said:


> Hint: species.


Absolutely beautiful. Phenomenal culture.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 4, 2022)

This thread suffers from Photo-sharing company debacle.


----------

